# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  بهترین دانشگاه it

## developer22

ببخشید به نظر شما بهترین دانشگاه به رتبه 3 - 4 هزار ریاضی برای رشته it کجا هست؟

----------

